# Which milk filter do you use?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I've searched and can't really find a good answer to my question. Very specifically... which milk filter do you use? Do they work well or drain slow or clog?

I have been using the Schwartz Filter-Clean inline milk filters (4 9/16") from Hoeggers. I really like them but there are some out there that are cheaper and I'm wondering if they would work just as well? Jeffers sells some cheaper... anyone use them, do they work well?

Any specific brands you found that DON'T work?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this for hand milking or machine milking?

I milk by hand and use the filter disks from tractor supply, they are a cloth like paper and are very fast flow...especially if they are run under warm water first.....catch everything and anything that shouldn't be in the milk jug.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Cinder, How are things going with your babies? I bet they are getting dig.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. I hand milk. I do use the paper ones also but I'm specifically wondering about brands. Are some better with the milk flow than others?


Lori - Hi ya! They are doing fantastic and keeping us laughing with their typical kid antics. It's going to be hard to sell them but we need the money more than I need other goats right now. Although I do want a doe from this girl (she's got a superb genetic/milking line - she'd be a four star milker if she'd actually been tested), she's only three so I should have a few years to get a doeling to keep from her. (Hope those aren't famous last words!)


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I hand milk also, after milking my does, I pour the milk through a coffee filter (one of the reusable ones) and a canning wide mouth funnel (for canning) and pour the milk into clean gallon glass jars (old pickle jars)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The brand I use is in an orange and white box with black lettering.... KenAg 6 1/2 inch disks, they work very well and flow very fast...the filter never "fills" up it's flowing as you pour.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

nhsmallfarmer said:


> I hand milk also, after milking my does, I pour the milk through a coffee filter (one of the reusable ones) and a canning wide mouth funnel (for canning) and pour the milk into clean gallon glass jars (old pickle jars)


This is what I do also. I hate the thought of throwing away so much waste, not to mention the added cost of yet another thing to buy over and over again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With these filters being "clothlike" I wash them in diluted bleach water rinse and air dry.....get quite a few uses from them....and I've done it this way for years with no ill effects :greengrin:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

liz said:


> With these filters being "clothlike" I wash them in diluted bleach water rinse and air dry.....get quite a few uses from them....and I've done it this way for years with no ill effects :greengrin:


That is something that I've never thought of. Great idea... more work but a big money saver.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I rinse under unning water and then soak in a solution of 1 tsp bleach to 2 cups hot water....rinse after letting soak for 1/2 hour. I get about 3-5 milkings from each filter.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I use the paper ones from Hoegger's and I also can get them from Lehman's Hardware since we live really close to Lehman's Hardware.


----------

